

The 25 Best U.S. Cities for Tech Startups - timjahn
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/227829

======
hadem
What is with the inconsistencies in naming convention for the states?

1\. No state listed.

2\. Two letter abbreviation.

3\. Three letter abbreviation.

4\. Four letter abbreviation.

5\. Full state name.

6\. Multiple cities/states listed in one line.

